# Dude, where's my Gamertag



## Goldmoon (Apr 24, 2007)

I have decided to finally get a new Gamertag for XBOX Live but was dissapointed to find out that "Goldmoon" was taken. Turns out it's taken by a guy, the weirdo. Anyway, he says he's had it since the beginning of time and wont part with it. I REALLY want that tag. What should I offer to him or threaten him with? Maybe I should ask everyone I know to spam his inbox with messages dememning he give up the Gamertag to me? MAybe I should offer him money? Any ideas? What would it take for you to give up your GAbertag?


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 24, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I REALLY want that tag. What should I offer to him or threaten him with? Maybe I should ask everyone I know to spam his inbox with messages dememning he give up the Gamertag to me?




And you're calling *him* a weirdo?

Try alternate spellings (like substituting the number 1 for the L).


----------



## Heckler (Apr 24, 2007)

I say you settle this in true gamer fashion.

Kill him and take his tag.


----------



## IcyCool (Apr 24, 2007)

I had the same issue when I signedup for Xbox Live, my gamertag was already taken.  I've used the name IcyCool online since 1990 or so.

So I ... made up a new one!

I wouldn't recommend threatening him, or doing anything to him that you wouldn't want done to yourself.  And if he is truly unwilling to part with it, you should take the opportunity to craft a new name for yourself.

Me, I'll enjoy being Old_Man_Duelfer on Xbox live, and IcyCool everywhere else (but I'm not the only IcyCool on the internet).

When I pick up a PS3, I'll likely come up with a new name then as well.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 24, 2007)

A knew tag? 

I don't own an Xbox thingy....but I go as Pureferret, Ferret, TheRealFerret, Craiginatin etc...I don't see any point in making a fuss over one name.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think threatening or spamming would work, and would likely land you in hot water. 

You could pick some other metal.  IrridiumMoon, BronzeMoon, SilverMoon.

Or you could pick something that is like moon.   GoldLuna, GoldMu, GoldMoose


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 25, 2007)

That sucks...Kill him and take his stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont want a new name for xbox live really. I won't get myself into trouble but I will convince him to relinquish my gamertag.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 27, 2007)

What about Goldm00n?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What about Goldm00n?



or G0LDM00N?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 27, 2007)

Getting worked up over a nickname on the Internet is like getting worked up over someones real name in the real world.

"What do you mean your name is also Michael? That's unacceptable! Change it immediately. Only I can be Michael. No, I don't care if you got it first."   

But seriously, do you have any idea how many people there are out there who use a variation on the Goldmoon nick? A lot.


----------



## werk (Apr 27, 2007)

Another suggestion of picking a misspelled tag so it's always available.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 27, 2007)

I think we can work out a financial arrangment. Ill just get him to sell the name to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think we can work out a financial arrangment. Ill just get him to sell the name to me.



It might cost you a pretty penny. Is it really worth paying $500 - $1000?


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 27, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It might cost you a pretty penny. Is it really worth paying $500 - $1000?




Actually yes, assuming I can get it that cheap. I know it sounds irrational but I just want that Gamertag. I don't want some misspelled version, I want the actual name. I couldnt get it for my Final Fantasy XI character but I can get it for my gamertag. "It shall be mine.....oh yes, it shall be mine."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "It shall be mine.....oh yes, it shall be mine."



Well then, more power to you.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 27, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well then, more power to you.




Why thank you! I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 28, 2007)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Only I can be Michael.



There ya go. Scream "THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!" and cut off his head.


----------



## was (Apr 28, 2007)

how about TheOriginalGoldmoon ?


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 28, 2007)

bodhi said:
			
		

> There ya go. Scream "THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!" and cut off his head.




Well, I do own several swords. I wonder if I can get him to tell me where he lives *Evil laugh*


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 28, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I do own several swords. I wonder if I can get him to tell me where he lives *Evil laugh*




zoikes!   

The fungus inconspicuously edges out of the thread....


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 28, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> zoikes!
> 
> The fungus inconspicuously edges out of the thread....




You don't have to worry unless you are the guy with my tag.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 28, 2007)

Usually try to avoid military type ladies with (several) vorpal type weapons!   

After all ... fungal flesh is soft, spongy and eminently sliceable.


----------



## Meloncov (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually yes, assuming I can get it that cheap. I know it sounds irrational but I just want that Gamertag. I don't want some misspelled version, I want the actual name. I couldnt get it for my Final Fantasy XI character but I can get it for my gamertag. "It shall be mine.....oh yes, it shall be mine."



Hmm, I wonder how many other people their are like you?

:Goes off to form a Gamertag camping company:


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder how many other people their are like you?
> 
> :Goes off to form a Gamertag camping company:




I know of a few others (at least 4) that are obsessive about their Gamertags and messageboard tags. I have been using Goldmoon as a character name and messageboard name well before I read the Dragonlance books. (Oddly enough, Im really not a fan of weiss and Hickman's writing style) If you owned email addresses and gamertags, you might be able to make a pretty penny from them is you advertised it well enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> After all ... fungal flesh is soft, spongy and eminently sliceable.



I ate a turkey sandwhich with lettuce tomatoes and mushrooms earlier.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Usually try to avoid military type ladies with (several) vorpal type weapons!
> 
> After all ... fungal flesh is soft, spongy and eminently sliceable.




Why do you avoid military women?


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> After all ... fungal flesh is soft, spongy and eminently sliceable.




Mycanid: appearing soon on a pizza near you!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 29, 2007)

Translate Goldmoon into another language (Lune d'Or - French; or Луна Золота - Russian; 金の月 - Japanese; go to http://babelfish.altavista.com/ to translate for free).

Or add "the original" to the front of the name: TheOriginalGoldmoon


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Or add "the original" to the front of the name: TheOriginalGoldmoon



Thats already been suggested. But it doesn't matter, Goldmoon *will* have the Goldmoon gamertag for xbox live!


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats already been suggested. But it doesn't matter, Goldmoon *will* have the Goldmoon gamertag for xbox live!




Yep, thats why I cant kil him, I need the password for his account first.


----------



## Bront (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It might cost you a pretty penny. Is it really worth paying $500 - $1000?





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually yes, assuming I can get it that cheap. I know it sounds irrational but I just want that Gamertag. I don't want some misspelled version, I want the actual name. I couldnt get it for my Final Fantasy XI character but I can get it for my gamertag. "It shall be mine.....oh yes, it shall be mine."



What's his e-mail so we can let him know your price?

Hell, for that kind of money, I'll buy an XBox 360, sign up for a name, and sell it to you.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> What's his e-mail so we can let him know your price?
> 
> Hell, for that kind of money, I'll buy an XBox 360, sign up for a name, and sell it to you.




Im not sure of his email, I just keep sending messages to his Gamertag on Xbox live. I dont want just _ANY_ name Bront. I want Goldmoon! He says he runs some clan In Mechassault 2 and everyone knows him by Goldmoon so he wont give it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure of his email, I just keep sending messages to his Gamertag on Xbox live. I dont want just _ANY_ name Bront. I want Goldmoon! He says he runs some clan In Mechassault 2 and everyone knows him by Goldmoon so he wont give it up.



Everone has a price.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Everone has a price.




Well so far I havent found his.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 30, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I do own several swords. I wonder if I can get him to tell me where he lives *Evil laugh*




And you wonder why some men find you intimidating!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> And you wonder why some men find you intimidating!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Wel, personally I find strong willed women _very_ attractive.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 30, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> And you wonder why some men find you intimidating!
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Olaf I'm not like that normally (at least I dont think so) I just really want this gamertag. In this case I would love to intimidate this guy into giving it up.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 30, 2007)

I really hope this doesn't end with a restraining order...


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why do you avoid military women?




Perhaps I should clarify.

I meant "military" as an adjective describing a particular someone who would be more prone to use the blade rather than military as a noun for a "job description".  No personal offense ma'am.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Mycanid: appearing soon on a pizza near you!




And as for YOU!   

You ......


----------



## Bront (Apr 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Perhaps I should clarify.
> 
> I meant "military" as an adjective describing a particular someone who would be more prone to use the blade rather than military as a noun for a "job description".  No personal offense ma'am.



You meant Militant then.


----------



## Bront (Apr 30, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so far I havent found his.



Did you offer him $500?


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You meant Militant then.




Hmm ... perhaps in one way.  :\ 

"Militant" could also be understood in a different way, though - in the realm of politics/philosophy/intellectual bent, etc. though. And this sense is not specifically meant either. 

Won't go there though.


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 30, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What would it take for you to give up your GAbertag?



Considering that the only way that would work is for me to give you my account information - nothing.  

You'd have access to all of my credit card info, achievements, etc., so that's a no go.


----------



## Bront (Apr 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "Militant" could also be understood in a different way, though - in the realm of politics/philosophy/intellectual bent, etc. though. And this sense is not specifically meant either.



I don't think so myself, I've always thought of it as more an attitude myself.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 30, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Olaf I'm not like that normally (at least I dont think so) I just really want this gamertag. In this case I would love to intimidate this guy into giving it up.




Didn't you say in another thread on Off-Topic that men find you intimidating though?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Mycanid (May 1, 2007)

Hey, Olaf! You and I had the same amount of posts!    At least before I posted this one.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon (May 1, 2007)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Considering that the only way that would work is for me to give you my account information - nothing.
> 
> You'd have access to all of my credit card info, achievements, etc., so that's a no go.




On the XBOX 360 you can change your gamertag at will for 800 points. If he vacates the name Goldmoon, I can take it.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 1, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Didn't you say in another thread on Off-Topic that men find you intimidating though?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




*Sigh* Yes, Olaf but I swear I'm not usually this obsessive about anything.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 1, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did you offer him $500?





He's turned down $1,000 dollars already. What kind of weirdo wouldnt sell his online name for a thouasnd dollars?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 1, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What kind of weirdo wouldnt sell his online name for a thouasnd dollars?




What kind of a weirdo would offer $1K for an online name? (I kid, I kid...)


----------



## freebfrost (May 2, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On the XBOX 360 you can change your gamertag at will for 800 points. If he vacates the name Goldmoon, I can take it.



No, when you do that the old tag is still reserved until it is eventually retired by the system.  You can't get it unless he gives you the account whole.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 2, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He's turned down $1,000 dollars already. What kind of weirdo wouldnt sell his online name for a thouasnd dollars?




If he has turned down $1k I really doubt that he is going to abandon the name anytime soon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey, Olaf! You and I had the same amount of posts!    At least before I posted this one.  :\




Note any more!  Eat my post count Mycanid!     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Note any more!  Eat my post count Mycanid!



If he beats Aurora's he'll have to eat his own head!


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He's turned down $1,000 dollars already. What kind of weirdo wouldnt sell his online name for a thouasnd dollars?



How can someone in the military afford to give someone 1K for a username? (kidding)

~got military on both sides of my family


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If he beats Aurora's he'll have to eat his own head!



And she'll fly to Cali to see it.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> And she'll fly to Cali to see it.



Heck I'll fly to Cali to see it. How does one eat his own head?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> How can someone in the military afford to give someone 1K for a username? (kidding)
> 
> ~got military on both sides of my family




I have money left over from my re-enlistment bonus.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 2, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> What kind of a weirdo would offer $1K for an online name? (I kid, I kid...)




ooooo, I knew someone would say that !


----------



## Goldmoon (May 2, 2007)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> No, when you do that the old tag is still reserved until it is eventually retired by the system.  You can't get it unless he gives you the account whole.




Awwww, that sucks. I dont think thats his concern though but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have money left over from my re-enlistment bonus.



I have some stock I'd like to sell you.


----------



## freebfrost (May 2, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, that sucks. I dont think thats his concern though but I could be wrong.



I don't know Goldmoon...  that's akin to allowing someone access to your online life - your friends, your downloads, your account information.  

Those are all high-privacy items, and people aren't going to trust strangers (or even friends) with that kind of detailed information.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Note any more!  Eat my post count Mycanid!
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Okay Olaf    ... you win!

I just thought it was kinda neat that two people were posting side by side with the same number of posts. No competitive streak intended in the post, I assure you!


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heck I'll fly to Cali to see it. How does one eat his own head?




Little do you know of my secret plan!    Muwahahahaha!

Ya see, I have been wondering about this myself and have figured out how to do it!


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Little do you know of my secret plan!    Muwahahahaha!
> 
> Ya see, I have been wondering about this myself and have figured out how to do it!



Do tell.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Justa minute. It's a SECRET plan.  :\  If I ever pass Aurora, be sure I will reveal it though.  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Justa minute. It's a SECRET plan.  :\  If I ever pass Aurora, be sure I will reveal it though.  :\



do you really want to take her post count from her? She's pregnant after all. Those mood swings can get nasty. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> do you really want to take her post count from her? She's pregnant after all. Those mood swings can get nasty. I'm just sayin.




I'm not worried my good Aeson. Not worried at all.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm not worried my good Aeson. Not worried at all.



You should be. You should be.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

What I am wondering is whether or no Goldmoon has been able to persuade the fella that has the screen name/ gamertag she wants to give it to her yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Little do you know of my secret plan!    Muwahahahaha!
> 
> Ya see, I have been wondering about this myself and have figured out how to do it!



I've figured out your secret plan!


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've figured out your secret plan!




You did?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You did?



Most definetely. But I'll keep my lips sealed.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

You've been looking through my lab journals haven't you!   

How'd you sneak past my animated corpse guards!?


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You've been looking through my lab journals haven't you!
> 
> How'd you sneak past my animated corpse guards!?



He's a Lich rememeber?


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Justa minute ... we HAD this discussion before. Mycanid don't create undead in the standard sense. The corpses are not undead - they are different things, remember? And therefore a cleric cannot turn or command them as they do traditional undead.

So ... how DID he get past them? Not to mention the shriekers.... :\


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Justa minute ... we HAD this discussion before. Mycanid don't create undead in the standard sense. The corpses are not undead - they are different things, remember? And therefore a cleric cannot turn or command them as they do traditional undead.
> 
> So ... how DID he get past them? Not to mention the shriekers.... :\



He kilt them all.


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> do you really want to take her post count from her? She's pregnant after all. Those mood swings can get nasty. I'm just sayin.



Hey SHUT IT

I mean.......yeah, I guess they can.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey SHUT IT
> 
> I mean.......yeah, I guess they can.



almost made me choke on my bagel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He kilt them all.



Kilt?


----------



## Wereserpent (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> almost made me choke on my bagel.




Dude, that was my bagel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> almost made me choke on my bagel.



_*coffee flies through nose*_

Aeson FTW!   

AGAIN!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Dude, that was my bagel.



You were too slow to grab it so Aeson took it from your kitchen after you too made a mess in the bedroom.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kilt?



Southern for KILLED.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Dude, that was my bagel.



Would you like it back?


----------



## Wereserpent (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you like it back?




Nah, you can have it.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, you can have it.



Thank you. It was very good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Southern for KILLED.



Aha.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What I am wondering is whether or no Goldmoon has been able to persuade the fella that has the screen name/ gamertag she wants to give it to her yet?




No, he's being irrational and stuborn. Damn, I may have to sleep with him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you like it back?





			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, you can have it.



Yeah, regurgitation is messy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, he's being irrational and stuborn. Damn, I may have to sleep with him.



Sheesh!


----------



## Wereserpent (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, he's being irrational and stuborn. Damn, I may have to sleep with him.




What if I told you I was that guy.  

J/K.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> What if I told you I was that guy.
> 
> J/K.



Whoop!


----------



## Banshee16 (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why do you avoid military women?




Maybe women who can beat you up and take your stuff are threatening 

Banshee


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Maybe women who can beat you up and take your stuff are threatening
> 
> Banshee



Are you kidding? That would be such a turn on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? That would be such a turn on.



It kind of is for me.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? That would be such a turn on.




That's what the smiley was for 

Personally, it's not really a turn on, but then it doesn't matter much one way or another.

I couldn't see spending $1000 for a gamertag though.  I've used Banshee since 1992, but on XBox, it was taken, so I'm Banshee16....didn't seem too much of a difficulty.

Now a buddy of mine wanted to be "Striker", but that, "Stryker", and a those names, with about 300 different number combinations after them were all taken.  That was frustrating..I could see him turning greener with every additional rejection of selected name.

Banshee


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, he's being irrational and stuborn. Damn, I may have to sleep with him.



ROFL

I like the way you think.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I like the way you think.



So do I. Goldmoon do I have something you want?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If he beats Aurora's he'll have to eat his own head!




I actually got to 1,000 posts at the same time as Aurora.  Since then however she has left me in her wake.  I feel so inadequate.     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I actually got to 1,000 posts at the same time as Aurora.  Since then however she has left me in her wake.  I feel so inadequate.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



You ain't seen nothin' yet!


----------



## AspieKenM (May 3, 2007)

You might want to be careful changing your gamertag. i heard if you bought any Xbox live arcade games and try to play them on your 360 under anything other then the gamertag you bought them ubnder, you only get the trial version.  Something about downloading rights and all that.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Olaf    ... you win!
> 
> I just thought it was kinda neat that two people were posting side by side with the same number of posts. No competitive streak intended in the post, I assure you!




No, by the look of things Mycanid, you win.

And I did realise that there wasn't anything intended by your post.  Just me entertaining myself more than anything!    

Olaf the Stout

P.S.  Race you to 3k!


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

AspieKenM said:
			
		

> You might want to be careful changing your gamertag. i heard if you bought any Xbox live arcade games and try to play them on your 360 under anything other then the gamertag you bought them ubnder, you only get the trial version.  Something about downloading rights and all that.



This thread has been hijacked. Don't go trying to get it back on track.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> This thread has been hijacked. Don't go trying to get it back on track.



QFT!!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Now a buddy of mine wanted to be "Striker", but that, "Stryker", and a those names, with about 300 different number combinations after them were all taken.  That was frustrating..I could see him turning greener with every additional rejection of selected name.




"Stryker!  Stryker!"

::WHAM!::

"OW!"

-- "Airplane"


----------



## kenobi65 (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, he's being irrational and stuborn. Damn, I may have to sleep with him.




That's nothin'.  Julie Andrews once offered to sleep with Robert Preston for a meatball.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You were too slow to grab it so Aeson took it from your kitchen after you too made a mess in the bedroom.




Woah!  TMI !!!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> That's nothin'.  Julie Andrews once offered to sleep with Robert Preston for a meatball.




Man, what would she have done if he gave her the ENTIRE BAG!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah!  TMI !!!



See the hive for more details.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Maybe women who can beat you up and take your stuff are threatening
> 
> Banshee




I havent beat up a guy in 3 years


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I like the way you think.




I know how to get what I want.....


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He kilt them all.




I wondered why I haven't heard the shriekers for a while now.  :\ 

Fru, face it! You're a monster in disguise!


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey SHUT IT
> 
> I mean.......yeah, I guess they can.




  

My dear Aurora ... that is the absolutely funniest post you have done in a long time!

Good thing I wasn't eating a bagel or drinking coffee at the time, although the felas in the office DID give me a strange look when I laughed out loud....


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My dear Aurora ... that is the absolutely funniest post you have done in a long time!
> 
> Good thing I wasn't eating a bagel or drinking coffee at the time, although the felas in the office DID give me a strange look when I laughed out loud....



No love for her straight man? I set that one up, thank you.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No love for her straight man? I set that one up, thank you.




[A thundering chorus of fungal hands clapping together resounds through the Underdark in praise of Aeson's wiles!]


----------



## Banshee16 (May 3, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I havent beat up a guy in 3 years




You mean, that was you?!! 

Banshee


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [A thundering chorus of fungal hands clapping together resounds through the Underdark in praise of Aeson's wiles!]



No one likes a suck up.






Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fru, face it! You're a monster in disguise!



Well, not a monster, but an alien, yes.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

S'allright.   

"Every frog praises his own swamp.", as they say.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> You mean, that was you?!!
> 
> Banshee




Yep. I'm sorry I dont care how drunk I am, don't grab my ass without asking first.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep. I'm sorry I dont care how drunk I am, don't grab my ass without asking first.



How drunk do you have to be for someone to be able to ask and get a yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How drunk do you have to be for someone to be able to ask and get a yes?



My guess would be not even then. Better to ask when she's sober.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

I am staying WAY outta this one too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am staying WAY outta this one too!



Ahh, come on and comment. You know you want to!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Ya know. One of the nice thing about having roots for feet is that its harder to put your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know. One of the nice thing about having roots for feet is that its harder to put your foot in your mouth.



_*rofl*_

too true.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

My foot stays in my mouth. I have athletes foot on my tongue.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> P.S.  Race you to 3k!




Ready? Set? Go!    

Well, to be honest you are a more steady poster than I am, so you will likely win. How can someone with a lovely snarf avatar NOT defeat a mushroom, eh?


----------



## Wereserpent (May 4, 2007)

“I brought you into this world and held you when you cried… I fed you and kept you safe and happy as long as I could… and when the time came, I gave my life willingly to ensure you the promise of a better tomorrow.  Hate me if you have to, God knows I deserve it, but don’t you dare say I did it without thinking of you, because it was all for you!”


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ready? Set? Go!
> 
> Well, to be honest you are a more steady poster than I am, so you will likely win. How can someone with a lovely snarf avatar NOT defeat a mushroom, eh?



Well, Myc, if you had the quickling template, you'd be a lot faster.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> “I brought you into this world and held you when you cried… I fed you and kept you safe and happy as long as I could… and when the time came, I gave my life willingly to ensure you the promise of a better tomorrow.  Hate me if you have to, God knows I deserve it, but don’t you dare say I did it without thinking of you, because it was all for you!”



  Where do you find this drivel?!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How drunk do you have to be for someone to be able to ask and get a yes?




Hey, she never said anything about her needing to say yes; you just have to ask!


----------



## ssampier (May 4, 2007)

jonesy said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> "What do you mean your name is also Michael? That's unacceptable! Change it immediately. Only I can be Michael. No, I don't care if you got it first."




" I told those fudge packers that I liked Michael Bolton's music. "


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> " I told those fudge packers that I liked Michael Bolton's music. "



Gotta love Office Space.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Myc, if you had the quickling template, you'd be a lot faster.




Hmm ... how about if I drink lotsa coffee ... will that give me a temp template?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How drunk do you have to be for someone to be able to ask and get a yes?




Dont know, it hasnt happened yet. Its only been grabbed twice.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My guess would be not even then. Better to ask when she's sober.




Thats the smart thing with any woman.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont know, it hasnt happened yet. Its only been grabbed twice.




Hope not on the AFB?!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

BTW - if I may ask. What do you do there? I mean ... are you a plane mechanic, instructor/trainer of newbies, etc., etc. 

Heck ... now that I think of it I have no idea what the collection of daily routines and tasks ARE in a military base.  :\  Hmm.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont know, it hasnt happened yet. Its only been grabbed twice.



I'm not in the habit of grabbing butts anyway. You'll be safe around me. That's is unless you want me to.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW - if I may ask. What do you do there? I mean ... are you a plane mechanic, instructor/trainer of newbies, etc., etc.
> 
> Heck ... now that I think of it I have no idea what the collection of daily routines and tasks ARE in a military base.  :\  Hmm.




We have the same collection of jobs you'd find in any normal city I'd guess. Travis is pretty much just like any town. Grocery stores, gas stations, banks, a bowling alley, a mall, etc..

As for what I do, I'm an Air Traffic Controller in the tower.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not in the habit of grabbing butts anyway. You'll be safe around me. That's is unless you want me to.




Well we hardly know each other. What kind of girl do you think I am?


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We have the same collection of jobs you'd find in any normal city I'd guess. Travis is pretty much just like any town. Grocery stores, gas stations, banks, a bowling alley, a mall, etc..
> 
> As for what I do, I'm an Air Traffic Controller in the tower.




Really?    Wow.... I thought I had a high pressure, time-based job to perform sometimes. But maybe you find it smooth as silk? Dunno - interesting how some people get suddenly calm in "tense" situations.

So lessee ... you one of the ones that talks to the pilots and gives them directions and such? Or is it mostly computerized now?

[Fungus feels a fool b/c he realized he knows ZILCH about the entire subject.  :\ ]


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> " I told those fudge packers that I liked Michael Bolton's music. "



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I love that movie. It never gets old. I have probably seen it 25 times.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont know, it hasnt happened yet. Its only been grabbed twice.



Mine got grabbed/pinched a few times when I was Italy.  Of course, before I went I was warned it would probably happen.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mine got grabbed/pinched a few times when I was Italy.  Of course, before I went I was warned it would probably happen.



Teenage girls get down right molested in Tokyo.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mine got grabbed/pinched a few times when I was Italy.  Of course, before I went I was warned it would probably happen.




The first time I was in Korea, the second was at a Suadron Christmas party!.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well we hardly know each other. What kind of girl do you think I am?



Wanna get to know each other?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first time I was in Korea, the second was at a Suadron Christmas party!.



Did you break some fingers?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really?    Wow.... I thought I had a high pressure, time-based job to perform sometimes. But maybe you find it smooth as silk? Dunno - interesting how some people get suddenly calm in "tense" situations.
> 
> So lessee ... you one of the ones that talks to the pilots and gives them directions and such? Or is it mostly computerized now?
> 
> [Fungus feels a fool b/c he realized he knows ZILCH about the entire subject.  :\ ]




No automation here. I really talk to pilots. As far as stress, I guess its something you get used to. Its like drinking, the more you drink, the more tolerance you build up. After doing this as long as I have been it takes a LOT to really stress me out. The busier I get, the calmer I get. Its like I'm seeing things in slow motion. The trick with ATC is to see things before thay happen and plan what you will do while still being able to talk and direct traffic in the present. You have to have good multitasking skills is all.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wanna get to know each other?




Well that depends, do you really look like Harrison Ford?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you break some fingers?




No, but the guy in Korea got a dart in the shoulder.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well that depends, do you really look like Harrison Ford?



Only in my mind. Do you really look like Goldmoon?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, but the guy in Korea got a dart in the shoulder.



Sounds like my kind of woman.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only in my mind. Do you really look like Goldmoon?




Only in your mind.   

She's a made up character. What does she really look like? I cant cast any spells though.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ...The busier I get, the calmer I get. Its like I'm seeing things in slow motion....




ExACTly what I meant. Well, I am glad YOU are doing it and not me.

This poor 'shroom would likely have a nervous breakdown.... 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The trick with ATC is to see things before thay happen and plan what you will do while still being able to talk and direct traffic in the present. You have to have good multitasking skills is all.




That I can understand a little better. Thinking on your feet while in the process of doing other things is something I can relate to more.

Is this something you were assigned to do? Or something you always wanted to do? Or something you just would up doing?

Yeesh ... I got a lot of questions today!   

Nosy, nosy, nosy....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like my kind of woman.




Well I had it in my hand.... I got an Article 15 for that. (Thats non judicial punishment)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ExACTly what I meant. Well, I am glad YOU are doing it and not me.
> 
> This poor 'shroom would likely have a nervous breakdown....
> 
> ...




Well, It wasnt my first job in the Air Force. I didnt like my pervious job and I applied for re-training and was accepted. I thought I would like ATC so I took it. Now, I cant imagine doing anything else.

I dont mind questions though. If its something I don't want to/can't answer then I just won't.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only in your mind.
> 
> She's a made up character. What does she really look like? I cant cast any spells though.



I will say this. I've been told I have beautiful lips. I've also been told I look much younger than my actual age.

I'm not shallow so I don't need someone to look a particular way. Goldmoon was beautiful on the inside and out. How do you measure up to the character of the character?


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Why did you go into the Air Force, if I may ask?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will say this. I've been told I have beautiful lips. I've also been told I look much younger than my actual age.
> 
> I'm not shallow so I don't need someone to look a particular way. Goldmoon was beautiful on the inside and out. How do you measure up to the character of the character?




I think I am a good person but Im biased. I can look at myself in the mirror every morning and be proud of who I am.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why did you go into the Air Force, if I may ask?




I love my country and wanted to serve it. Sounds corny I know but its the truth. I have a VERY strong Patriotic streak in me.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think I am a good person but Im biased. I can look at myself in the mirror every morning and be proud of who I am.



That's good. Not many can do that.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love my country and wanted to serve it. Sounds corny I know but its the truth. I have a VERY strong Patriotic streak in me.




Huh? ... Corny? :\ 

Why would it sound so?

[The fungus is clueless and bewildered for a second....]

It's not like love of one's country has no precedence in history or anything....


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love my country and wanted to serve it. Sounds corny I know but its the truth. I have a VERY strong Patriotic streak in me.



That is an excellent reason. You also get a career you enjoy out of it.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is an excellent reason. You also get a career you enjoy out of it.




Yep, although it may make me go gray before my time.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, although it may make me go gray before my time.



It is a stressful job. Your husband's in the the Air force also isn't he?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a stressful job. Your husband's in the the Air force also isn't he?





Husband? Aeson, are you fishing for information and trying to be smooth about it? I'm not married.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Stays totally out of it as requested.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Stays totally out of it as requested.




The more the merrier Mycanid.....lol

Maybe Aurora will join back in too.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Husband? Aeson, are you fishing for information and trying to be smooth about it? I'm not married.



I thought you said you were married some time back. I may have been thinking of someone else. Not married?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The more the merrier Mycanid.....lol
> 
> Maybe Aurora will join back in too.



You summoned?


----------



## Kastil (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you said you were married some time back. I may have been thinking of someone else. Not married?



Aeson... behave or I'll make another smilie.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> Aeson... behave or I'll make another smilie.



Maybe she doesn't want me to behave. All she has to do is say so.

We're having fun, I hope. If it becomes not fun for anyone, it will end.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You summoned?




Wait....Your pregnant?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe she doesn't want me to behave. All she has to do is say so.
> 
> We're having fun, I hope. If it becomes not fun for anyone, it will end.




Nope, its totally fun!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Kastil you really need to stop stalking me. You follow me to three different boards. It's over between us. We had our moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















I'm kidding. don't hurt me.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait....Your pregnant?



I did run into a Slaad the other day.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, its totally fun!



Cool.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did run into a Slaad the other day.




I asked for Aurora and you replied wirh "Summoned". I thought that meant you were saying that you are Aurora or were you casting "Summon Pregnant poster I"?


----------



## Wereserpent (May 4, 2007)

This is it! Final Flash!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I asked for Aurora and you replied wirh "Summoned". I thought that meant you were saying that you are Aurora or were you casting "Summon Pregnant poster I"?



Read. Comprehend. Post.

I misread what you typed.  






Aurora had to take off. She'll be back when she gets tired of cleaning.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is it! Final Flash!




What does that mean?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Read. Comprehend. Post.
> 
> I misread what you typed.
> 
> ...




You mean nesting...


----------



## Wereserpent (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What does that mean?




BOOM!


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora had to take off. She'll be back when she gets tired of cleaning.




It didn't take long.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Don't try to understand Galeros, your head might explode.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> BOOM!




Um, I'm still lost.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> It didn't take long.




So we can see.   

Sometimes Galeros makes perfect sense....

Ummm  :\  ... hmmm ...

maybe that's not a good indication....


----------



## The_Warlock (May 4, 2007)

This thread is like watching improv comedy...some kind of mix of Thread Jacking Vs. Friends Vs. Non-Sequitor the comic strip.

You folks should take this show on the road...


----------



## Kastil (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kastil you really need to stop stalking me. You follow me to three different boards. It's over between us. We had our moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's only stalking if you were here first, sweetheart.  My tenure is a little longer than thee.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> This thread is like watching improv comedy...some kind of mix of Thread Jacking Vs. Friends Vs. Non-Sequitor the comic strip.
> 
> You folks should take this show on the road...




My good sir! What you are viewing is merely another thread in the off-topic forum that has fallen to infection from the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ...that has fallen to infection from the hive.




Ah, some insidious humor virus, like a Borg musical...


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> It's only stalking if you were here first, sweetheart.  My tenure is a little longer than thee.



Aeson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kastil


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My good sir! What you are viewing is merely another thread in the off-topic forum that has fallen to infection from the hive.



MUHUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> It's only stalking if you were here first, sweetheart.  My tenure is a little longer than thee.



Details! I don't worry about details.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not helping.

I thought you were going to clean something.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, some insidious humor virus, like a Borg musical...




Worse my good sir ... Borg musical improv


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, some insidious humor virus, like a Borg musical...



Careful, you'll be assimilated as well.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

On THAT note, please sir Warlock - come and join in with us over in the hive!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Careful, you'll be assimilated as well.




Sorry, I'm immune to assimilation. It's the teflon-coated mind. On the other hand, watching people be silly - that's just an addiction.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm immune to assimilation. It's the teflon-coated mind. On the other hand, watching people be silly - that's just an addiction.




Maybe you will come and be silly with us?   

No pressure - you know the invitation is more than open - so feel free if you like.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm immune to assimilation. It's the teflon-coated mind. On the other hand, watching people be silly - that's just an addiction.



A lot of folks pop in and out of the hive. We have less than 10 regular posters. As Myc said you're welcome to hang out.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

All right now, I guess this thread has gone to hell in a handbasket. Ill just keep you all updated on my Quest for my Gamertag and move all other conversations over to the Hive.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right now, I guess this thread has gone to hell in a handbasket. Ill just keep you all updated on my Quest for my Gamertag and move all other conversations over to the Hive.




Awww ... GM ...    Don't say that!

We LIKE for you to keep us updated in here too!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right now, I guess this thread has gone to hell in a handbasket. Ill just keep you all updated on my Quest for my Gamertag and move all other conversations over to the Hive.



Sorry about that.


----------



## Kastil (May 4, 2007)

If it makes you feel better, Goldmoon, my husband tried to recover his gamertag he had during the free version time we had a while back (at that time we did not have DSL) and they told him although no one else could use that name, neither could he.  They would not let him recover it.  How's that for suckage?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better, Goldmoon, my husband tried to recover his gamertag he had during the free version time we had a while back (at that time we did not have DSL) and they told him although no one else could use that name, neither could he.  They would not let him recover it.  How's that for suckage?




That just seems stupid. Sometimes Microsoft irritates me so much.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 5, 2007)

Where did mention of Borg come from?  I though we were like Bees or something.


Wait, BORG BEES!


----------



## Mycanid (May 5, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where did mention of Borg come from?  I though we were like Bees or something.
> 
> 
> Wait, BORG BEES!




The Borg? From Star Trek?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where did mention of Borg come from?  I though we were like Bees or something.
> 
> Wait, BORG BEES!



Aurora would be the Queen Bee!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The Borg? From Star Trek?



No, from Babylon 5.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 5, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep. I'm sorry I dont care how drunk I am, don't grab my ass without asking first.




Ouch...guess whoever it was got what was coming to him..

Banshee


----------



## Aeson (May 5, 2007)

Fru, Myc, DM. Respect the request to keep the tread on topic. Goldmoon asked to keep the hivemind stuff in the hivemind. Go back to the Please Delete thread or the hivemeind.


----------



## Kastil (May 5, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That just seems stupid. Sometimes Microsoft irritates me so much.



I told him not to use the name he did because I knew we weren't going to keep the service.  Just another example how men don't listen very well. 

I have no clue what he picked for a gamertag now but it's time I throw one out there.


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

So you have to pay for the right to keep your gamer tag?

Man I'm glad I own a Wii.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 5, 2007)

I own a wii as well.    XBOX live charger $50 per year for their service. You can have a gamertag with a silver membership and thats free.


----------



## Kastil (May 5, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> So you have to pay for the right to keep your gamer tag?
> 
> Man I'm glad I own a Wii.



Yes,yes, Bront.  I know you love your Wii. 
I *may* be getting one for my birthday so I can play Zelda.  It's probably the only reason I buy Nintenso now because I like my XBox better.  As far as the gamertag goes... my husbnad created that one a long time ago (maybe two years?) on the regular Xbox.  We don't plan on paying for XBox live because I'm not really into listening to teenagers going 'LOL! U R teh suxxors!!!1!!1!!'.  Besides, the way my mouth is, I'd probably say something that would have grandma's ears burst into flames.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Update: I guess I've lost. He sent me a message saying that if I didnt stop bugging him about, he'd report me to Microsoft for harassment. !!!!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Update: I guess I've lost. He sent me a message saying that if I didnt stop bugging him about, he'd report me to Microsoft for harassment. What a Jerk!!!
Hmmm, tried to edit my above post and made a double post by misteke I guess,


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Update: I guess I've lost. He sent me a message saying that if I didnt stop bugging him about, he'd report me to Microsoft for harassment. What a Jerk!!!
> Hmmm, tried to edit my above post and made a double post by misteke I guess,



That sucks. He's an ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Update: I guess I've lost. He sent me a message saying that if I didnt stop bugging him about, he'd report me to Microsoft for harassment. !!!!!!!



Sorry to hear that Goldmonn. I was rooting for you.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Goldmonn. I was rooting for you.




Maybe Ill make another gamertag and have that one send him messages....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe Ill make another gamertag and have that one send him messages....



Devious, I love it.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Devious, I love it.




Ill think of a way to make him my bitch.  

I mean what king of guy wants to keep the tag Goldmoon. He must be gay, thats it. Ive figured it out.


----------



## Bloosquig (May 11, 2007)

Just have all your friendly Hive members start heckling him to give up the name to the true Goldmoon.

No one can resist the Hive!  Mwahahaha


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Just have all your friendly Hive members start heckling him to give up the name to the true Goldmoon.
> 
> No one can resist the Hive!  Mwahahaha




Get on XBOX live and send him messages.


----------



## Bloosquig (May 11, 2007)

I have one and a couple friends who have them as well what do you want the message to read lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill think of a way to make him my bitch.
> 
> I mean what king of guy wants to keep the tag Goldmoon. He must be gay, thats it. Ive figured it out.



Yeah, a freakin' rainbow.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I have one and a couple friends who have them as well what do you want the message to read lol




"Give up your gamertag you don't deserve it."


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, a freakin' rainbow.




Which means sleeping with him wont work either...


----------



## Bloosquig (May 11, 2007)

Alrighty the campaign will begin tommorow sometime then I gotta put my 7 week old to bed soon and my wife is using the tv for now.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Alrighty the campaign will begin tommorow sometime then I gotta put my 7 week old to bed soon and my wife is using the tv for now.




Shiny, and he cant say Im doing it either.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which means sleeping with him wont work either...



*makes saving throw*


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Just have all your friendly Hive members start heckling him to give up the name to the true Goldmoon.
> 
> No one can resist the Hive!  Mwahahaha



I can't. I don't have an Xbox Live account.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't. I don't have an Xbox Live account.




Theyre free!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theyre free!




To people without XBoxes?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To people without XBoxes?





Well, no.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, no.




Sorry. Though they finally did tempt me with the Wing Commander Arcade offering they've announced...I may have to get one. When I have cash. And more free time. And more cash. Dammit, I hate being responsible about my money to debt ratio.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry. Though they finally did tempt me with the Wing Commander Arcade offering they've announced...I may have to get one. When I have cash. And more free time. And more cash. Dammit, I hate being responsible about my money to debt ratio.



Ditto.

It was REALY tempting though... but I'll stick with my Wii for the moment as well.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theyre free!



In that case I'll look into bugging the hell out of the guy for you.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry. Though they finally did tempt me with the Wing Commander Arcade offering they've announced...I may have to get one. When I have cash. And more free time. And more cash. Dammit, I hate being responsible about my money to debt ratio.





Wing Commander? The original SNES one? That game was awesome.


----------



## Piratecat (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think we can work out a financial arrangment. Ill just get him to sell the name to me.



I shouldn't say this but I can't tell you how tempted I am to change your current user name to Gold_m00n, register the original for myself, and offer to sell it back to you for $500.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I shouldn't say this but I can't tell you how tempted I am to change your current user name to Gold_m00n, register the original for myself, and offer to sell it back to you for $500.



You know how much the hive geeks are in love with her? You'll have an uprising on your hands if you do.




hive geek #32425 reporting in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know how much the hive geeks are in love with her? You'll have an uprising on your hands if you do.
> 
> hive geek #32425 reporting in.



Hive geek #28522 reporting in.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hive geek #28522 reporting in.




I always wanted my own groupies.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always wanted my own groupies.



You know what you do with groupies, right? Groupie sex.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know what you do with groupies, right? Groupie sex.



So long as I don't have to llok at another guys schlong.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So long as I don't have to llok at another guys schlong.



In the heat you don't think about that stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the heat you don't think about that stuff.




How would you know?


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How would you know?



I plead the 5th.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the heat you don't think about that stuff.



Summer in AZ. Ever tried it? 110o+ weather for four and a half months.

Youd be suprised I'm in heat while sweating due to the summer months.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I plead the 5th.



_*drinks a fifth*_


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I plead the 5th.




You dont tell me stories then I dont tell you stories.....


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Summer in AZ. Ever tried it? 110o+ weather for four and a half months.
> 
> Youd be suprised I'm in heat while sweating due to the summer months.



Not what I meant. I meant the heat of passion.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You dont tell me stories then I dont tell you stories.....



We can't tell those stories here. You have to do that at CM or in private. I prefer the private bit.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We can't tell those stories here. You have to do that at CM or in private. I prefer the private bit.




I would never be crude or raunchy and some things just dont appeal to me.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I would never be crude or raunchy and some things just dont appeal to me.



Sounds like you've been lurking at CM. It's crude and raunchy and some things are not appealing.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've been lurking at CM. It's crude and raunchy and some things are not appealing.




I looked around but I dont think I want to subject myself to that yet.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I looked around but I dont think I want to subject myself to that yet.



It's not for everyone. I get tired of it sometimes. I've made friends there so I keep going back.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not for everyone. I get tired of it sometimes. I've made friends there so I keep going back.




It would be hard to remain a lady there. LOL (me...a lady, who am I kidding) LOL


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It would be hard to remain a lady there. LOL (me...a lady, who am I kidding) LOL



You didn't even go to the adult forum. It's not a place for ladies. I'm sure you can be one when you need to.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You didn't even go to the adult forum. It's not a place for ladies. I'm sure you can be one when you need to.




I try but sometimes my inner bitch slips out and all hell breaks loose when I lose my temper.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I try but sometimes my inner bitch slips out and all hell breaks loose when I lose my temper.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that.




Unless youre the one I lost my temper at.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I try but sometimes my inner bitch slips out and all hell breaks loose when I lose my temper.



The she-hulk:
Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The she-hulk:
> Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry.




I wish I had her figure.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> unless your the one I lost my temper at.



Only if there is makeup sex involved.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wish I had her figure.



I'm sure you look good.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure you look good.




Theres nothing wrong with my body. Im athletic and trim but I can always look better.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if there is makeup sex involved.




Cant have makeup sex if youre dead.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cant have makeup sex if youre dead.



If your temper is that bad then you need help. I'll set up a therapy session for you with me every other day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres nothing wrong with my body. Im athletic and trim but I can always look better.



Agreed. But my sister obsesses over improving her body and keeping thin, and it has affected her.

As with anything, it can be overdone.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If your temper is that bad then you need help. I'll set up a therapy session for you with me every other day.




LOL. Its not too bad, People just like to push my buttons because Im a woman. They dont think I can make them cry.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL. Its not too bad, People just like to push my buttons because Im a woman. They dont think I can make them cry.



You're in a career that is very masculine in nature. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Agreed. But my sister obsesses over improving her body and keeping thin, and it has affected her.
> 
> As with anything, it can be overdone.




I work very hard to stay in shape is all. I'm not obsessive though. (Well not all the time)


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're in a career that is very masculine in nature. I'm not surprised.




True, I dont know how many times Ive neen called a lesbian or some other form of the word. Why must a tough, strong woman be a lesbian?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I work very hard to stay in shape is all. I'm not obsessive though. (Well not all the time)



Glad to hear that.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True, I dont know how many times Ive neen called a lesbian or some other form of the word. Why must a tough, strong woman be a lesbian?



You intimidate them. Insults are their only resort.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You intimidate them. Insults are their only resort.




I know, I know. LOL


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wing Commander? The original SNES one? That game was awesome.



 

Try the PC game that was groundbreaking in it's first 3 versions.  Wing Commander 1 was one of the first of it's Geanra on the PC, and was a fantastic game with good graphics, sound, story, and gameplay.

Wing Commander 2 was one of the first games with Digital Speach (it was an add on pack on 15 floppy disks)

Wing Commander 3 was one of the first 2 games on the PC to use recorded video.  It stared Mark Hammel, John Rhys-Davies, Ginger Lynn Allen, Tom Wilson, and Malcom McDowel among others.

I think the one on the Nintendo was Prophesy, which was effectly 5, and the last one released in ages.  I wish they'd do another one.  Prophesy was fun, though certaintly not the best of the series.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I try but sometimes my inner bitch slips out and all hell breaks loose when I lose my temper.



You'd fit right in


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Try the PC game that was groundbreaking in it's first 3 versions.  Wing Commander 1 was one of the first of it's Geanra on the PC, and was a fantastic game with good graphics, sound, story, and gameplay.
> 
> Wing Commander 2 was one of the first games with Digital Speach (it was an add on pack on 15 floppy disks)
> 
> ...





ENWorld......fun AND educational!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You'd fit right in




Thats what Im afraid of.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats what Im afraid of.



You're always welcome at my forum 

www.bront.org

We need people who actualy post stuff


----------



## The_Warlock (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wing Commander? The original SNES one? That game was awesome.




Alas, no. An arcade multiplayer update so you can fly with and against people with WC ships...but still, tempting. WC was one of my favorite games series, ever.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 12, 2007)

Holy !$#@^%$#*!!!

I thought this was the gamertag and xbox thread of Goldmoon's and suddenly there's violence, mayhem, sexual innuendo, strong female characters...

Oh wait, PC and Console gaming...never mind...


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You're always welcome at my forum
> 
> www.bront.org
> 
> We need people who actualy post stuff



I post stuff. Just not that much. I've posted more there than at DA lately.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I post stuff. Just not that much. I've posted more there than at DA lately.



I usually do 

I'm just trying to pick up the general chatter beyond the private gaming stuff.


----------



## Kastil (May 21, 2007)

Goldmoon-  I just figured I'd tell you I finally set up my gamertag for the XBox.  You'll never guess what it is.


----------



## Aeson (May 21, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> Goldmoon-  I just figured I'd tell you I finally set up my gamertag for the XBox.  You'll never guess what it is.



Kastil? oh oh oh, I got it. Goldmoon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Holy !$#@^%$#*!!!
> 
> I thought this was the gamertag and xbox thread of Goldmoon's and suddenly there's violence, mayhem, sexual innuendo, strong female characters...
> 
> Oh wait, PC and Console gaming...never mind...



Uh, yeah!


----------



## IcyCool (May 22, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True, I dont know how many times Ive neen called a lesbian or some other form of the word. Why must a tough, strong woman be a lesbian?




It's in the rulebook.  Here:



			
				The Rulebook said:
			
		

> *Tough, Strong Women:*
> 
> Every tough, strong woman must be at least one of the following: A mother in a Sci-Fi setting, a lesbian, or latino.




You have read the rules, haven't you?


----------

